# TV Blooper Video



## Jumper (May 31, 2007)

Not sure if anyone else has seen this but the lesson applies to pros as well as the fool homeowner in the video I saw last night on a TV program of bloopers etc, the comment being how it is always "funny" when someone else falls. not too sure it was that, but food for thought!

Essentially guy was up a household type aluminum ladder at full 20 foot extension sawing off a large chunk of horizontal branch. Ladder was being held by buddy, and was just long enough to reach the branch. As soon as the cut off piece fell, the remaining branch moved upwards free of about 300 lbs of weight on the end, and the ladder was no longer resting on it, but on free air. Chainsaw went flying as did wanna be tree trimmer. Ugly. Not sure if anyone was injured.


----------



## BC_Logger (May 31, 2007)

any links for you tube for this video or what this on the tv


----------



## Jumper (May 31, 2007)

To tell you the truth I do not even know what the name of the show was as I was channel surfing during the intermission of the hockey game last night.


----------



## Bermie (May 31, 2007)

I saw it last night, it was on NBC - 'TV's Most Outrageous Moments'

When he fell, he was stretching out holding the saw with both hands, unsecured ladder etc... he had to have hurt himself


----------



## chainsawjunky (May 31, 2007)

My grandpa did that one time. Was trimming a tree on a ladder and shifted his weight and the ladder fell. He fell 15 feet onto concrete. I don't know what he was doin with a chainsaw on a ladder at 86 years old though. He was sore for a couple months but he was fine after that. Evan


----------



## clearance (May 31, 2007)

Ladders are bad news all around, I don't ever use them for tree work, they belong on construction sites.


----------



## Tree Machine (Jun 1, 2007)

What clearance says....


----------



## straight6jeff (Jun 1, 2007)

What is that indentation in his left calf? Is that a cut?


----------



## chainsawjunky (Jun 1, 2007)

Hmm didnt see that before. I don't know about that being a cut, it would be awful hard to cut yourself on the left calf towards the outside. Maybe its a bad scrape from the tree or ladder. Evan


----------

